# axcel armortech hd .10pins



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

turn your poundage down?


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

You won't find too many pin sights that will get that close, even those in a 2 track system. I know that at my 308fps bow I can't even get 20,27,33yrds pins out of either my Hogg It or Sword 3rd plane apex. If your sight is dovetailed and extends out you will increase the gap though. I don't shoot as well with mine extended though so I keep it close.

I was able to make my Hogg It work but I had to remove pins #2 & #4. Now I use 1,3,5 and 1 &5 come in at steep enough angles to work. Not sure how yours is configured though.

EDIT: I just looked at a photo of that sight on their web...it does look like the pins are pretty fat at the base causing the problem. Great looking sight though.


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

flintcreek6412 said:


> If your sight is dovetailed and extends out you will increase the gap though.


It is actually opposite of this, the closer the sight is to you, the larger the gap between your pins will be. I am actually having the same issue on my armortech, I think I'm going to have to pull the sight in another set of holes. Other than that problem, the sight is great, just wish there was a way to get the base of the pins smaller.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*move pins housing*

If you move the sight closer to the riser you will get what you are looking for.
On a dove tail you can slide it closer and lock it in.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

yep, I have an issue right now with my 3rd pin, it wont move up or down. 
I got my 1st and 2nd pins next to each other but the 3rd one still has a gap from the 2ns pin and wont adjust anymore.......

Nice sight but, on fast bows it seems to lack in the tight pin gap area.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

buckyforever said:


> It is actually opposite of this, the closer the sight is to you, the larger the gap between your pins will be. I am actually having the same issue on my armortech, I think I'm going to have to pull the sight in another set of holes. Other than that problem, the sight is great, just wish there was a way to get the base of the pins smaller.


I've got to disagree here. Refer to this crude drawing. Assume the bow is locked in a vice and the point of impact will not change. The horizontal lines are the "line of sight" from the peep to the POI. This is not the trajectory as that would be an arc.

Your pins will obviously be set in the line of sight between the peep and the target(point of impact). Notice the smaller gap between pins(red/green/yellow) when the pin are in versus the larger gap when the pins are out(sight bar extended). Obviously this is exaggerated but it should represent that the further away the pins are, the greater the gap.


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I've got to disagree here. Refer to this crude drawing. Assume the bow is locked in a vice and the point of impact will not change. The horizontal lines are the "line of sight" from the peep to the POI. This is not the trajectory as that would be an arc.
> 
> Your pins will obviously be set in the line of sight between the peep and the target(point of impact). Notice the smaller gap between pins(red/green/yellow) when the pin are in versus the larger gap when the pins are out(sight bar extended). Obviously this is exaggerated but it should represent that the further away the pins are, the greater the gap.


Take your left hand, stick out two finger. Look at a object move your hand closer and then away. You will see your drawing is wrong.


----------



## eno927 (Dec 25, 2008)

*what?*

i would have to agree with flintcreek as far as i know that is why they introduced long sight bars . so your pins would not be wadded up


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

No they added longer sight bars for improved accuracy. the closer you can get the pin to the target, or rather the further away from your eye, the more accurate you can be. the closer in your sight is the more spread your pin gap.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I've got to disagree here. Refer to this crude drawing. Assume the bow is locked in a vice and the point of impact will not change. The horizontal lines are the "line of sight" from the peep to the POI. This is not the trajectory as that would be an arc.
> 
> Your pins will obviously be set in the line of sight between the peep and the target(point of impact). Notice the smaller gap between pins(red/green/yellow) when the pin are in versus the larger gap when the pins are out(sight bar extended). Obviously this is exaggerated but it should represent that the further away the pins are, the greater the gap.


 You are exactly correct!. Move that thing as far out as possible away from the bow for maximum gaps and adjustment potential. :shade:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep! Farther out opens the pin gaps and will show a smaller pin and slightly more movement!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I've got to disagree here. Refer to this crude drawing. Assume the bow is locked in a vice and the point of impact will not change. The horizontal lines are the "line of sight" from the peep to the POI. This is not the trajectory as that would be an arc.
> 
> Your pins will obviously be set in the line of sight between the peep and the target(point of impact). Notice the smaller gap between pins(red/green/yellow) when the pin are in versus the larger gap when the pins are out(sight bar extended). Obviously this is exaggerated but it should represent that the further away the pins are, the greater the gap.


You are absolutely right! The farther the sight pins are from the shooters eye, the more spread apart they are. Imagigine you could extend your sight bar all the way out so that your pins would actually be touching the target, would they be close together or far apart? Lets say your arrow drop from 20 yards to 30 yards is six inches, if your pins could touch the target, the 20 and 30 yard pins would be 6 inches apart. 

Pretty simple!


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

gashogford said:


> Take your left hand, stick out two finger. Look at a object move your hand closer and then away. You will see your drawing is wrong.


HAHAHA! You are right on Dave! I have lived this first hand. Had the long bar on my Hogg-It and tight, tight pin gaps. Went with the Armotech and was able to squeeze in extra pins for the same ranges because the pins were closer to my eyes!!!

Those who don't belive it, just try it vs. theorizing it! :shade:

Mark


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> HAHAHA! You are right on Dave! I have lived this first hand. Had the long bar on my Hogg-It and tight, tight pin gaps. Went with the Armotech and was able to squeeze in extra pins for the same ranges because the pins were closer to my eyes!!!
> 
> Those who don't belive it, just try it vs. theorizing it! :shade:
> 
> Mark


 He cant get his pins close enough TO EACH OTHER. Getting them closer to your eye worsens that condition. The farther the pins are from your eyes the wider the gaps. He needs wider gaps to make his pins work. He needs to stretch it out from his eye. It isn't an opinion it is fact.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> He cant get his pins close enough TO EACH OTHER. Getting them closer to your eye worsens that condition.The farther the pins are from your eyes the wider the gaps. He needs wider gaps to make his pins work. He needs to stretch it out from his eye. It isn't an opinion it is fact.


Simply stating my own first hand experiences. Have you actually done this to test out the theory? I have and I stand behind my previous post. If the originator would try it himself, he would know the solution.

Mark


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> Simply stating my own first hand experiences. Have you actually done this to test out the theory? I have and I stand behind my previous post. If the originator would try it himself, he would know the solution.
> 
> Mark


 His problem is; His pins are too close to each other. If he moves his pins away from his eye it creates space to then gap his pins accordingly. Moving the pins closer to his eye jambs all the pins even closer together confounding the problem. 
This is a fact I have to sets of Copper John Dead Nuts pro. I keep one for hunting the other for targets. The target sight has 5 pins that I extended out from the bow to the max distance, and the 20-60 pin are about 7/8" center to center. The same bow with the pins mounted close to the riser my pins go to around 9/16" on the 20-60 center to center. And yes I could probably fit several more pins on the sight so I could have a 80 or 90 yard pin on the bow. Thats because more visual space has been created because of the pins being jambed closer to each other.

The original poster had a problem with his single pin tract Axcel armortech. On his sight he has 3 positions he could mount his sight. The farthest away position will cause his gaps to open thus allowing him to move his pins closer together to satisfy his sight requirements. 
It is Physics. It is Geometry. It is the Law.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

mag41vance said:


> His problem is; His pins are too close to each other. If he moves his pins away from his eye it creates space to then gap his pins accordingly. Moving the pins closer to his eye jambs all the pins even closer together confounding the problem.
> This is a fact I have to sets of Copper John Dead Nuts pro. I keep one for hunting the other for targets. The target sight has 5 pins that I extended out from the bow to the max distance, and the 20-60 pin are about 7/8" center to center. The same bow with the pins mounted close to the riser my pins go to around 9/16" on the 20-60 center to center. And yes I could probably fit several more pins on the sight so I could have a 80 or 90 yard pin on the bow. Thats because more visual space has been created because of the pins being jambed closer to each other.
> 
> The original poster had a problem with his single pin tract Axcel armortech. On his sight he has 3 positions he could mount his sight. The farthest away position will cause his gaps to open thus allowing him to move his pins closer together to satisfy his sight requirements.
> It is Physics. It is Geometry. It is the Law.


The only factor that is leaving Dave and I different than everyone else is that we are shooting lenses?? No other reason I can think of that leaves us looking like idiots??

BTW - The Armotech has two pin tracks. I have two of these sights on my bows.

Mark


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

gashogford said:


> Take your left hand, stick out two finger. Look at a object move your hand closer and then away. You will see your drawing is wrong.


That doesn't make any sense Why would I use 2 fingers on one target. Each finger will represent a pin. Take 2 fingers and 2 objects to simulate point of impact of 2 different distances. Now, as you move your hand closer to your face you will have to pinch your finger together(closer) to keep them on the respective objects. Move away and the gap gets larger. 

Thus, further from your face the larger the pin gap will be.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> The only factor that is leaving Dave and I different than everyone else is that we are shooting lenses?? No other reason I can think of that leaves us looking like idiots??
> 
> BTW - The Armotech has two pin tracks. I have two of these sights on my bows.
> 
> Mark


doesn't matter if you have 5 of them, you are wrong. The closer the sight, the tighter the pins for the same speed of bow.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

keyman said:


> doesn't matter if you have 5 of them, you are wrong. The closer the sight, the tighter the pins for the same speed of bow.


What is it with you guys???

The Armotech has two tracks that the pins ride in. As put earlier, this is fact whether I have 2, 5, or 1.6 billion of them!

Good grief almighty!!! 

When I had my sight out FURTHER from my eye, the pin gap was LESS between ALL of my pins. When I moved the sight closer to my eye, I was able to increase the pin gap between ALL of my pins. That is all I know!!! Say it however you want, call me wrong all you want. I guess here in MI the laws of physics, geometry, and facts don't exist!??!

Mark


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Just had this debate at Nelsonville this past weekend.

All I know is that five years in a College of Engineering is causing me to order a Spot-Hogg with an 8 inch bar for my 82nd so that I can gap some pins. So things work differently for different people I guess...'Course I'm pretty different.


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry that this is a little off topic, but does anybody know if an extra pin can be added to a 4 pin Axcel Armortech HD sight?


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I've got to disagree here. Refer to this crude drawing. Assume the bow is locked in a vice and the point of impact will not change. The horizontal lines are the "line of sight" from the peep to the POI. This is not the trajectory as that would be an arc.
> 
> Your pins will obviously be set in the line of sight between the peep and the target(point of impact). Notice the smaller gap between pins(red/green/yellow) when the pin are in versus the larger gap when the pins are out(sight bar extended). Obviously this is exaggerated but it should represent that the further away the pins are, the greater the gap.


where u have "peep" is really the target.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> What is it with you guys???
> 
> The Armotech has two tracks that the pins ride in. As put earlier, this is fact whether I have 2, 5, or 1.6 billion of them!
> 
> ...


 You are correct the Axcel Armortech HD has 2 tracts I was incorrect about it being a single tract. 
Everthing else, I was correct!


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

As an engineer and someone who has a spot hogg hogg-it, I have to agree with mag41vance. The drawing posted above proves it as well. Try printing out two sight tapes with any archery program (like archers advantage) and just change the distance from peep to sight and that will be proof as well.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

HokieArcher said:


> As an engineer and someone who has a spot hogg hogg-it, I have to agree with mag41vance. The drawing posted above proves it as well. Try printing out two sight tapes with any archery program (like archers advantage) and just change the distance from peep to sight and that will be proof as well.


 Thank you kindly. 
Now do the right thing and get an Axcel armortech HD. 
Or at least get the 2010 when it comes out. It will be sure to impress from what I have heard from a few insiders. I see you like truball, so it would be a natural fit. 

That Spott Hogg is definitly hard to beat. 
Shoot well!:shade:


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

I have played around with them and they are definitely sweet, I really like the micro adjustment on the pins. It all boils down to what I can sweet talk the wife into letting me have!!




mag41vance said:


> Thank you kindly.
> Now do the right thing and get an Axcel armortech HD.
> Or at least get the 2010 when it comes out. It will be sure to impress from what I have heard from a few insiders. I see you like truball, so it would be a natural fit.
> 
> ...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

HokieArcher said:


> It all boils down to what I can sweet talk the wife into letting me have!!


nuff said; I fully understand :shade:


----------



## cat-fish (Apr 25, 2009)

your talking about "sight radius" the further the front sight from the rear sight the more precise you can aim.

some are saying that the further away my sight is the further apart my pins will be, this is hawg wash!

look up "sight radius" then come back to this thread.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

cat-fish said:


> your talking about "sight radius" the further the front sight from the rear sight the more precise you can aim.
> 
> some are saying that the further away my sight is the further apart my pins will be, this is hawg wash!
> 
> look up "sight radius" then come back to this thread.


 I guess I should also believe that Obama is the answer to our problems? ukey:


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lmao, I just bought the new Apex series from Tru Glo, Very nice sight for the money. Looked at the Armortech loved the sight hated the price.... I shoot the Tru ball Excell on my target bow, Best sight i have shot for spots or 3-d.

To Eliviatethe problem of the pins being to close for a high speed bow, Just use 15 yard seperation gaps on pins instead of 10. Then Just see what the drop is on your 1st pin at differant distances and so on for second pin and third pin. 

If you are shooting 340+ you should only have to have 3 pins on the sight out to 55 yards.

Just remember though to much speed kills. My 2 cents


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

hey caskin. other then the pin gap how are you liking the axcel armortech hd? Am new to the sport of archery and archery talk. but I think the axcel hd looks like a awesome sight for my new hyperlite.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

*sight*

WOW, I never thought that this would get all blown out of proportion. I have my sight bar already out as far as it will go. I now have a 27 and a 35 yard pins. Thankyou all for you response's. 

As far as the sight itself goes, I love it. The only thing that you have to watch out for is if you are in bright light conditions, I recommend takeing velcro and customizing the light coming in to the fiber optics. I shot out at Nelsonville and I found out that my (.10) pins were to bright in the open field shots. All you need is to be able to see your pin. For me, The .10s were starbursting in my peep sight. I just bought some velcro and minimized the light comming in.


----------



## JLOWE (Nov 21, 2008)

caskins269 said:


> I have just purchased this sight and it looks great. The only thing I see wrong is that the pins DO NOT go close enough for my bow. I am shooting 346fps out of an 82ndairborne. I have sighted this in at 25 and my next pin would have to be 42. I would like to have a 25 and 33. Any suggestions?


I recently bought one of these and had the same problem. Once I played with it a little bit I found that in order to get minimal gap I had to use 1,3,5. Not sure if you have already done this but, once 1 was set and 3 was as close to 1 as possible, leave 3 loose and move 5 all the way up and keep twisting. 5 should "push" 3 closer to 1. Worked for me but I wasn't shooting as fast as you.


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

i had a hogg it on a 101st and i had to sight the pins in at 15,35,45,55,65 top two pins were too close together so now i just guess at 25


----------

